
UCT student upsets Newton’s apple cart with her demand that #ScienceMustFall - altstar
http://www.timeslive.co.za/local/2016/10/14/UCT-student-upsets-Newton%E2%80%99s-apple-cart-with-her-demand-that-ScienceMustFall1
======
Senji
>A so-called “fallist” has asked students at the University of Cape Town's
science faculty to consider scrapping science as a whole if it is ever to be
decolonised.

>At a panel discussion this week‚ published to YouTube‚ the woman responded to
a question about the decolonisation of science.

>“Science as a whole is a product of western modernity and the whole thing
should be scratched off. Especially in Africa‚” she says

Maybe she should be colonised and educated out of her savage ways.

------
Artemix
Welp. Stupid is winning one more time :/

